# Intermediate Obedience, Tracking or Herding in San Diego, CA



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

Hi - 

I'm looking to get Kirin into some intermediate obedience, tracking and/or herding in San Diego. I refuse to go to Petco or Petsmart and want a reputable trainer or training program. Kirin is bored at home and although she gets lots of exercise she could use some brain stimulation.

Any ideas or recommendations?

Thanks,
GSDinSD


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,
I am in SD County (for now) and go herding at actionk9sports.com . There are several of us who own GSD's that train there. I train with Terry, who holds sessions on the weekends and on Tues/Thurs. Cathy only trains on Mondays. They hold quite a few trials throughout the year, (mostly Fall-Spring as it is too hot in the summer).

For tracking, the only person that I have heard about is Sally Nesbitt (? on spelling of her last name). I think it is hard to get a slot from her though (heard that from some people I herd with). I tried emailing her a couple of times with no response, so you may have to call. 

There is also a Hidden Valley OB Club. I don't know much about them, but they are in Escondido (I believe). I know someone who does photos for them. They invited us to go do OB with them after we took our male for his CGC at Wags for Wishes last year, but we spend our free time herding.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi! Am in SD County too but do agility.... Sally Nesbitt often lists tracking events on the Agility Club of San Diego club site... and you can join the email list on the community page.... Agility Club of San Diego, Inc. - Member Community

Try and email to her on this list... might work. I may see her at the April agility trial and could mention you are looking for more info. Wish I had time to do tracking too.... 

What part of town are you in (am East County)... I can give you some ideas on positive trainers. The GSD Club of SD web site has not been updated in a long while but they say they do obedience classed at the Zoo parking lot. Cant vouch for it ... but you never know. Lysa


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

@ Lylol - I am in North County (Encinitas) so let me know if you know of positive trainers in the area.

Thanks for your feedback, I have enrolled Kirin in Beginning 1 at Hidden Valley OB Club. She 'knows' most of what they are going to cover so it will be good to tighten that up and learn some new stuff too. There are also some homework assignments which I think are great to keep the training going.


----------

